
Ask HN: Would you pay for a secured/curated package manager? - mrskitch
I&#x27;ve heard a lot about, and seen, numerous vulnerabilities in many package managers (npm, gem, and now python). Companies also spend a lot of time and money trying to vet these packages internally, and setup elaborate infrastructure to keep their systems secure.<p>Seems that there&#x27;s a gap here that could be met by a company dedicated to package security and availability that just doesn&#x27;t exist at the moment. But would anyone pay for it?
======
dozzie
> Seems that there's a gap here that could be met by a company dedicated to
> package security and availability that just doesn't exist at the moment.

ROTFL, "doesn't exist". Ever heard of Linux and BSD distributions with their
package repositories?

------
PaulHoule
No.

